# Big Giveaway for Inkbird Waterproof Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes and Waterproof instant read!



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi there, Thanks for all your supportings! Congrats 

 h8that4u
 ~~~  You won the* IBT-4XC and IHT-1P*! Please PM me to claim your prize.(Time difference,please wait with patience for reply)

*Still offer the 15% Off discount for Waterproof IBT-4XC:  VDOKPB5W  
Deal price $55.20 *VS Original price $64.99


If you need *50% Off discount for IHT-1P:  Please PM me.*












----------------------------------------*-Congrats!-*---------------------------------------------------------------------
GIVEAWAY TIME!!!For ONE *FREE Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XC &* ONE*  Waterproof instant read IHT-1P! 
ONE WINNER!*
Features of the IBT-4XC: Ipx5 Rated Waterproof, The battery can last about 40Hrs once fully charged, high and low alarm, magnetic.
Features of the IHT-1P*: * Reading in 3-5 Seconds，Rechargeable & Backlit，Magnetic and Hold temp button.

*Rules: Comment under this post. Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on 18-July.* After receiving the products, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 14, 2020)

Sign me up please!


----------



## SEIYGE (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice!  Put me in please!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 14, 2020)

Would be very handy items at the camper. Sign me up please.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sign me up, thanks for another giveaway chance!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm in again lol , love my IB tools


----------



## h8that4u (Jul 14, 2020)

sign me up, would like to try the products


----------



## jlozo21 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sign me up!  I'd love to add this to the BBQ arsenal.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm in! Need another set for my sons smoker! This would be perfect!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sign me up! Happy to do a review if I win it.


----------



## Bslone13 (Jul 14, 2020)

I have several inkbird products. Top shelf products.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jul 14, 2020)

Please enter me into this great giveaway.
Thanks.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 14, 2020)

Sign me up.  Would love to use and provide reviews.

Smoke ON!
- Jason


----------



## mike1ranger (Jul 14, 2020)

Just bought 4 butts, a brisket and 4 chuck roasts today. Ready to win for once.


----------



## udaman (Jul 14, 2020)

please put my name in the hat.
Thx Inkbird


----------



## D.W. (Jul 14, 2020)

Man that would be a great Wedding Anniversary gift for us on the 19th


----------



## tropics (Jul 15, 2020)

That is one super give away.
Richie


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jul 15, 2020)

Count me in!! Thanks again, Inkbird!


----------



## johnewalleye (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you. I would like to sign up


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm feelin' pretty lucky, IN!


----------



## RichGTS (Jul 15, 2020)

Please add me to the list. Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Jul 15, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME!!!For ONE *FREE Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XC &* ONE*  Waterproof instant read IHT-1P!
> ONE WINNER!*
> Features of the IBT-4XC: Ipx5 Rated Waterproof, The battery can last about 40Hrs once fully charged, high and low alarm, magnetic.
> Features of the IHT-1P*: * Reading in 3-5 Seconds，Rechargeable & Backlit，Magnetic and Hold temp button.
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME!!!For ONE *FREE Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XC &* ONE*  Waterproof instant read IHT-1P!
> ONE WINNER!*
> Features of the IBT-4XC: Ipx5 Rated Waterproof, The battery can last about 40Hrs once fully charged, high and low alarm, magnetic.
> Features of the IHT-1P*: * Reading in 3-5 Seconds，Rechargeable & Backlit，Magnetic and Hold temp button.
> ...


I'm in!.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks again!I'm in!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 15, 2020)

Count me in! Love my IB products. Thanks for doing these!


----------



## 2Mac (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks once again Inkbird.
Love your products.
Count me in please


----------



## JJS (Jul 15, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## dr k (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity! Count me in.


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Jul 15, 2020)

Tossin' my name in for the giveaway! Thanks for the chance Inkbird!


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 15, 2020)

In, love the Inkbird stuff!


----------



## Aggie88 (Jul 15, 2020)

I'd love to win this.  Sign me up.


----------



## Jett (Jul 15, 2020)

Count me in and thank you inkbird for your product giveaways


----------



## Backyard.Pitmaster (Jul 16, 2020)

Sign me up please :). Thanks for running this contest!


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 16, 2020)

Please sign me up! I’d love the chance to win one. I would definitely share my experience on the forum. Heck I’ll even do a YouTube review if you want!


----------



## smokininidaho (Jul 17, 2020)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## willy appleseed (Jul 17, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME!!!For ONE *FREE Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XC &* ONE*  Waterproof instant read IHT-1P!
> ONE WINNER!*
> Features of the IBT-4XC: Ipx5 Rated Waterproof, The battery can last about 40Hrs once fully charged, high and low alarm, magnetic.
> Features of the IHT-1P*: * Reading in 3-5 Seconds，Rechargeable & Backlit，Magnetic and Hold temp button.
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> GIVEAWAY TIME!!!For ONE *FREE Waterproof 150 feet Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBT-4XC &* ONE*  Waterproof instant read IHT-1P!
> ONE WINNER!*
> Features of the IBT-4XC: Ipx5 Rated Waterproof, The battery can last about 40Hrs once fully charged, high and low alarm, magnetic.
> Features of the IHT-1P*: * Reading in 3-5 Seconds，Rechargeable & Backlit，Magnetic and Hold temp button.
> ...


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Count me in please. This would be a great tool to have!!!


----------



## drewb0y (Jul 17, 2020)

I would love to give one of these a try! Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## honk1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

please put my name in the hat too!


----------



## jayd4wg (Jul 17, 2020)

Sign me up :)


----------



## BandCollector (Jul 17, 2020)

This sponsor is the greatest!  Thanks again for the opportunity.

Please count me in!

Thanks,

John


----------



## dunehopper (Jul 17, 2020)

sign me up please


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 17, 2020)

Another great giveaway!  Thanks Inkbird.
Count me in.


----------



## Jj102 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you, these would be great to add to my current Ink Bird line up!  Thank you for supporting all of us and the forum.


----------



## coriander (Jul 17, 2020)

Add me as well, please.


----------



## bassman (Jul 18, 2020)

My step son ended up with the Inkbird 6x I purchased awhile back so would be great to win this one.  Thanks for the opportunity Inkbird!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m in, thanks for all you do for this site.


----------



## Archnemysis (Jul 18, 2020)

I am willing to take them for a spin.


----------



## GA Tom (Jul 18, 2020)

Please put me in the drawing, thanks


----------



## sharryn (Jul 18, 2020)

Holy Cow, sign me up!


----------



## meatends (Jul 18, 2020)

Sign me up, always need all the help I can get!


----------



## meatends (Jul 18, 2020)

I would love a code for IPX 5


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 20, 2020)

meatends said:


> I would love a code for IPX 5


PM sent


----------



## Buckeye1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Congrats H8that4u!!!


----------

